# USG purple lid



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,
I'm from Australia and virtually no one tapes in with all purpose compounds, everyone uses hot mud.
Anyway I'm about to finish my first job with usg purple lid from start to finish, instead of taping and first coating with hotmud. Just want to make sure that's ok? 
By the way the job is an office so it's all metal stud walls if that makes a difference to movement, mud strength, cracking etc. I was thinking of squirting a little white glue in my taping to add strength as I've heard some do that.
Thanks


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Not sure how the compound in Australia compares to other places in the world, but I use all purpose mud from start to finish here in Alberta Canada. The mud product is called Synko. It's a light weight compound. Never had any problems


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey jimmy I think a couple of guys on here from Aus use AP on all coats 
I'm from WA everyone I know 1st and 2nd with base and top with AP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I haven't seen anyone in Aus using AP for tape 1st coat, sure there are some though like you said. Just makes sense on bigger jobs if it's strong enough. Bugger all cleaning out tools and buckets, which can b about a quarter of your time, that's 2 hours time getting more work done!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm keen on trying it out myself just haven't made the leap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

We tape internals with ap. That's about it. Some guys around here were doing it, but then had issues with drying time on smaller jobs, and it was more expensive.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah it's dearer for sure, but I have a bazooka and figure I can save a good day with that and the lack of cleaning put together. The job is big enough to not have the next coat for a couple days, otherwise I wouldn't bother.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Jimmy, I have been taping with air drying mud for around 3 years with zero problems. Our three main manufacturers have products to do the job. CSR Easy flow is really good, Knauf Mast tape runs nice and sets as hard as a cats head, and Boral Redi Base is good too. Easy Flow is my first choice as you can use it on all 3 coats.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey jimmy i think most deffinately if a job is a large enough to not need to put another coat on that day i would use it as the tool cleaning and bucket cleaning kills me ....why do whats not necessary......and now that boral has merged with usg there is gonna be more great products on aussie market...eg we now have 5 and 20 minute base coat which saves using bma which weakens mud and delaminates if not used prop if you have a job large enough that u dont need to coat again that day go nuts mate


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Jimmy,

I tape with USG green lid & top with USG purple lid. I do add Mud Maxx to my taping mixes and pre-fill all my joints with a Durabond/Mud Maxx mix. I've had very good success with this approach.
Since you're changing things anyway, you may want to try taping with Fibafuse! I've been using it for everything and really like it! :thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> I tape with USG green lid & top with USG purple lid. I do add Mud Maxx to my taping mixes and pre-fill all my joints with a Durabond/Mud Maxx mix. I've had very good success with this approach.
> Since you're changing things anyway, you may want to try taping with Fibafuse! I've been using it for everything and really like it! :thumbup:


Jimmy you must deffinately try fibafuse but make sure you read up on it so you avoid the fails....pretty much sloppy mud like in a banjo.....dont push hard as you destroy it let it fuse with the mud not pushing mud out like paper and dont run internals with it using joint knives will cut the shyt out of it thats fibafuse 101 mate


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is purple L/W?


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for replies fellas, just got chance to get back to ya's. 
I'll have to try that fibafuse, just depends on pricing versus time saved as well but everyone says good things.
The best stuff I get at the moment as far as all purpose goes, and at the best price is purple lid usg "mid weight" at $25 per bucket. Everything else seems to be at least $30+. I buy in pellets so I'm hoping that stuff is ok. I buy from a smallish supplier in Perth who happens to stock only usg so if necessary I can get a few green lids to tape in, but they are slightly dearer and I don't have them coming out my ears like the purples.


----------

